# Stupid question...about my dog. maybe.



## Bridgette (Aug 20, 2012)

I have two pits. Both have papered and registered with the ad a. But after looking at the differences between my two dogs and looking at the photos here I'm thinking my male might be more bully? 
I don't have his pedigree on me, it got lost in the move... 
Thinking maybe yes... no.

Thanks


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Do u remember the sire and dam's names? Or what are u pups registered names or even the kennel they came from, someone might be able to look it up online...

U can't tell these things from pictures, but we all love pictures anyways so post some up! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bridgette (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm trying lol. On my phone at work and sometimes it will let me post. Sometimes like today not.
The sires name is Henry and the dams name is Pearla. His registered name is Double Trouble.I bought him locally at Pitbull Motorcycles


----------



## Bridgette (Aug 20, 2012)

He's the tri-colored one. He's 10 months here and weighs 65lbs.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok I googled a bit and couldn't find much. U don't know the full name? Like my female is K9 Performance Knls Banshee. And that's not considered tri color, the registered color would be considered smut.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Ok I googled a bit and couldn't find much. U don't know the full name? Like my female is K9 Performance Knls Banshee. And that's not considered tri color, the registered color would be considered smut.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


is that because the blue seems overlayed on the fawn?


----------



## Bridgette (Aug 20, 2012)

He's actually registered as a fawn bluie/white marks/bl ns 
Breed American Pit Bull Terrier

I found a copy of his registration certificate 
Registered name is Wedel's Double Trouble
Sire is J.L.'s Henry
Dam is J.W.'s Pearl

I appreciate all opinions


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Ok I googled a bit and couldn't find much. U don't know the full name? Like my female is K9 Performance Knls Banshee. And that's not considered tri color, the registered color would be considered smut.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Does UKC accept Smut? When I called about Buffy they told me to register her as a sable.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Fawn Bluie
American Dog Breeders Association

Fawn with Black Ticking aka Smut/Sable
American Dog Breeders Association

Blue and Tan with White Markings AKA Blue Tri
American Dog Breeders Association

I use these links because you said they were ADBA registered.

I also could not find anything on the Sire and Dam, or "Kennel".


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I couldn't find anything on either.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I do suggest you request a duplicate of his pedigree, should probably get a 7+ generation to be safe.


----------



## Bridgette (Aug 20, 2012)

K thanks 
I will do that. The place where I got him is the only licensed breeder where I live. I really only asked out of curiosity. Even though when I originally got him we were going to compete he has become a pet bull and awfully spoiled.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Does UKC accept Smut? When I called about Buffy they told me to register her as a sable.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't know, sable and smut are the same in my eyes. I don't know who registers what, I was just goin off memory. I just know to be tri colored they need that certain pattern...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

